# Read faster?



## ericajoy (May 20, 2011)

Hello, I am a slow reader. I subvocalize, and I really feel like I will lose comprehension if I stop. But my slow reading speed turns each book I choose to read into a big time investment. I'm returning to schooling in two weeks and would love to be able to feel more confident in this area of my studies. I've done some investigation into speed reading techniques. Has anyone here increased speed without losing comprehension. Any tips?


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a fast reader, but I've had to attend speed reading workshops, since it was compulsary for all. It wasn't very effective for me, since it was rather basic. However, here are some tips and tricks I've picked up in the workshop: 

-Your eyes are attracted to movement. We actually read faster in powerpoint slides since the words are moving. However, unless you get an e-book or a Kindle, you can't really make the words move in your book. So instead of moving the words, move your eyes. 

-Use your finger or a pen and slide it down a sentence. Your eyes will be attracted to the movement of the pen or your finger and will follow it. Continually do it, and you'll read faster in no time.

-Alternatively, cover the passage with a piece of paper and do the same.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

As an extension of the above, try to see words as one whole symbol for a concept (because in actuality that is what they are)

Example: when you see 'cat' you instantly know it is the concept of 'cat' without figuring out "well, there's a c, and there's an a, and then a t - this must make the word 'cat'."

Once you can do this with single words, you can do it with whole sentences, and if you are very good at it, you could almost instantly absorb an entire paragraph or page.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

I've also read that putting a transparent sheet of green paper/plastic over your reading can help increase your comprehension and speed. Not sure how reliable it is though, you can read it here: Color Psychology - Green


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Learn to differentiate main idea from supporting detail.


----------

